# كرفانات المقطورة



## الغروووب (15 أغسطس 2013)

*
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كرفانات المقطورة

​المقطورة لإنتاج الكرفانات الفاخره

 نتشرف بتقديم انتاجنا للعملاء الكرام بتميز جديد عن كل الموجود بالسوق 

كرفانت البانل

المميزات 1 - كرفانات بانل للعزل المضاعف 100% عازل حراري واحتفاظ بدرجة الحرارة داخل الكرفان 

2 - وزن خفيف 3 - شكل ومنظر فخم من الخارج والداخل 

4 - سعر المتر 6500 ريال بمواصفات المصنع

---------------------------------------

كرفانات الفيبر جلاس 

المميزات 1 -كرفانات بنظام عزل 100 % عازل حراري واحتفاظ بدرجة الحرارة داخل الكرفان

2- وزن متوسط 3 - شكل ومنظر فخم وسهوله في تطبيق رغبة العميل (كرفانات الفيبر جلاس بالاحجام الكبيره موجوده لدينا فقط)

4 سعر المتر 8000 ريال بمواصفات المصنع مع مرونه كبيره لمواصفات العميل الخاصه 

للاتصال ابو غاليه 0501154328 -   054583400 *​
*يوجد مواصفات و ديكورات فخمة جداً سعر المتر الطولي 65000 ريال و حسب رغبة العميل 

غير متواجد في المنتدى يرجى التواصل المباشر​*














































































​


----------

